# Dubai to Sharjah travel ??



## Gee (May 5, 2008)

Hi all !

My husband and I have been in Dubai for a few months now, and really like the place. Unfortunately, his office is going to shift to Sharjah very soon. We would ideally not like to move there, since my workplace happens to be in Deira...not to mention, we've heard Dubai is a much better place than Sharjah !
Does anyone know how bad the travel is from Dubai to Sharjah...we're kinda assuming it won't be so bad since it is in the opposite direction !
Also, does anybody know of the public transport options between the two emirates ?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated ! Thanx, guys !

Cheers,
Gee.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Travel between the 2 emitates can be a nightmare.
There are bus services, but would not recommend it..unreliable and FULL buses
Depends on what you like...Sharjah is cheaper to live in than Dubai
I personally prefer Sharjah over Dubai as its not as touristy...each to their own


----------

